# My [email protected] Mirror



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

Im tryin to get into the garage of our new house, and i was paying attention so i dont hit my car from the front left, and i forgot bout my right mirror and snap!
It goes back in, but it shakes and it falls sometimes. What can i do to glue it whatever?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

You can try some adhesive silicon.


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

right now i have some duct tape on, im thinkin of spraying it the same color as my car, lol.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Try a highstrength epoxy like JB Weld that should take care of it until you can get a new one.

Troy


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

u think i should rice out and buy mirrors with the signals?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I don't think they look that bad. But if they are cheap then why not.

Troy


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

i cant find em for the altima.....


----------

